# How do you get newborn to open mouth wide?



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I think improper latch is the reason for my horribly sore and bleeding nipples. I know what a proper latch looks like - what I don't know is how to get her to open her mouth wide enough. Sometimes we try for so long and it's just so frustrating. I tickle her upper lip, her lower lip, I just don't know what else to do.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

I know a lot of ppl have more luck with a downward depression on the chin while looking at the baby and "modelling" a wide open mouth. Say out loud "open big" or "open wide" right before this. Don't latch baby on unless the baby opens wide to reinforce the posture you want them to take. If you happen to get a bad latch, pop baby right off and try again. Vocalize approval when the latch is correct/ baby opens wide. It is really amazing how even a teeny newborn will mimick facial expression. When you press on the chin, do it very gently. Some babies will resist and tighten up. If that happens, you could try the opposite, which is to push up on chin as if to acutally close baby's jaw. You may then see baby resist and end up giving you a wide open mouth! hth! hugs...


----------



## loobop (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch--sore nipples are so...sore! My nipples hurt so bad for a couple of weeks I barely wanted to BF for a bit there, but they came right. I think we had a pretty good latch on technique but they still stung so bad for a few seconds. I didnt get bleeding though--so maybe you are right in thinking its the latch on. Its definately important to try to get them on right at the very beginning of the feeding/ first mouthful. If you feel like dc has about half of what they should of your nipple in their mouth, you could try slipping a finger onto their chin, just below their bottom lip, and by pulling down a little, you might be able to get them to suck more areola into their mouth. How long have you been nursing? It may come right in a few days, as it did for me after a couple of weeks. And fwiw--it didnt hurt at all with dc #2. Do you have any good books? I think theres suggestions in the Sears Bay book. Also things to help them not hurt so much, like letting milk dry on your nipples etc. I read a while back that sometimes just touching a newborns cheek can make them open their mouths but since you are already trying tickling lips this may not help. Do try gently tugging her chin down a little once shes on to get more int. HTH's and best wishes mama.


----------



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks so much for the tips. This is my second DD and it took about six weeks before breastfeeding was finally comfortable with the first. I think it was a combination of very sensitive skin (I'm a redhead) along with engorgement and a bad latch with my first.

I hear you loobop, I have trouble sleeping because I'm just dreading that next feeding.

I just found the coolest video while looking around on the net. This is not what I have been doing at all.

http://www.pumpstation.com/Main.cfm?...BFVideos%2Ecfm

The latching technique shown in the "In Review" video is really helpful.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

get eye contact and open your mouth wide, your baby might copy you. it worked for us.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I did. I refused to let her latch improperly, even if it took us 20 tries to get it right, and I would catch her eye and say "BIIG mouth! C'mon, sweety- BIIIG mouth!" and model what I was talking about. I figured the combination of a distinctive audio cue, plus the visual modeling, plus the feedback on her latch (by unlatching her if she didn't do it right) would work pretty well, and it did.

Julia


----------



## joyfilledmomma (Mar 14, 2006)

This may sound crazy, but my friend who is a lactation consultant had us get in a lukewarm bath once dd's cord fell off and nurse in the tub. Dd had a horrible time latching before that and we were pumping and spoonfeeding her b/c she wasn't getting enough milk and rapidly dropping weight. The bath really helped us both relax...so did the skin to skin contact and she started to open up really wide. Realistically you can't do this at every feeding, but it really helped dd learn to latch. Good luck with nursing! Hang in there!


----------



## PicnicBear (Mar 2, 2005)

I just tried it over and over, saying "open WIIIIIDDE-- Teddy!" and took him off if he wasn't on right, eventualy he got it. And my nipples healed! Good luck to you both.


----------

